# Mole Bite



## chevy974 (Jan 6, 2002)

My daughter's cat had caught a mole and my daughter thought it was dead and she picked it up and it wasnt dead and it bit her.It's not a puncture wound it's more like a sideway's slice and i am worried about rabies. I dont know what to do It did bleed I squeezed the crap out of it. PLEASE anyone

AMy


----------



## chevy974 (Jan 6, 2002)

OPINIONS anyone should she go to ER UGGHHH

AMY


----------



## grahamsmom98 (May 15, 2002)

Don't worry about it!

Rabies is not endemic in either wild or domestic rodents (rats, mice, hamsters, guinea pigs, squirrels), insectivores (moles, shrews) or lagomorphs (rabbits, hares). A bite from any of these animals has never been linked to a case of human rabies in the U.S. and antirabies prophylaxis is almost never indicated following exposure to these animals.

Give her a hug and remind her about not touching ANY animals the cat may find, alive or dead.


----------



## chevy974 (Jan 6, 2002)

I posted last night but for some reason it didnt come through. It was a mouse not a mole once we got it from the cat it was a mouse ugghh. I called immergant care and they recommended a tetnus shot and said to call Ped in the morning and watch it for infection. What could she get from a mouse yuck.
It was more of a sideways slice rather than a puncture wound i squeezed it and got a few good drops of blood.

Amy


----------



## apple_dumpling (Oct 20, 2004)

I'm not sure about a mouse..

I know rats can spread some really nasty stuff... but I've never really heard too much coming from a mouse.

Have you tried to do some research on the net about mouse bites? If it were me I'd probably just keep a very close eye on her for the next few days, and a close eye on the bite to watch for infection. The tetanus is just a preventative thing but I'd probably try and research the risk of getting tetanus from a mouse bite before I took her in for the shot.

I always say you need to trust your instincts and to do what you need to do to make sure you feel ok about it. If your instincts tell you to just keep an eye on it, I'd do that... but if you feel she needs it looked at and you need to hear from a doctor what the risks of a mouse bite are, then I think you need to do what gives you peace of mind for your dd.

I hope she is feeling ok! That must have been a little scary for her!


----------



## grahamsmom98 (May 15, 2002)

Quote:

posted last night but for some reason it didnt come through. It was a mouse not a mole once we got it from the cat it was a mouse ugghh. I called immergant care and they recommended a tetnus shot and said to call Ped in the morning and watch it for infection. What could she get from a mouse yuck.
It was more of a sideways slice rather than a puncture wound i squeezed it and got a few good drops of blood.

Amy
Again, I wouldn't worry about it. Personally, I would NOT do a tetanus shot! The vaccine is next to worthless AFTER an injury. As you made it bleed, I think you can calm down. I agree, watch for indection (keep it clean with hydrogen perioxide!!).

Go over an post on the Vaccine Forum. They have a wealth of knowledge there and can give you a better commentary on tetanus and animal bites!

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...splay.php?f=47


----------



## chevy974 (Jan 6, 2002)

i am NOT doing a tetnus. I just worry about disease there is NO sign of infection at this time so I will contiune to watch it.

thanks
amy


----------

